

The Pixel Painter. 10 hours a day drawing with Microsoft Paint. Amazing. - knes
http://vimeo.com/70748579

======
frou_dh
Very cool. I haven't often seen pixel art outside the context of icons or
video games.

Edit: He has a website: [http://hallasko.com](http://hallasko.com)

